# PC to Mac large file transfer



## Harvey (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I have a PC desktop, and a Mac Laptop on the same home network (one is plugged into the router one is on wireless in the same house), and there are about 60 Gig of files on the PC that I want to move to the Mac.

I don't have any external drives large enough to practically move the files that way.

Would I be best off making an FTP server on the mac and connecting that way to send the stuff over? Or is there some way I can create a shared folder or something between the two?

Never done this before, please let me know your recommendations on how I should handle this!

Thanks, and happy holidays

- Harvey


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 28, 2008)

On the Mac, under the "Sharing" pane of the System Preferences, enable "File Sharing" and then visit the "Options..." and enable the SMB sharing options and select a Mac user account.

Then, go to the PC, and type in the URL bar of an explorer window:

```
\\ip-address-of-mac
```
...where "ip-address-of-mac" is the IP address of your Macintosh.  When prompted for a username and password, enter the username and password of the account you selected in the "File Sharing" procedure on the Mac mentioned above.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you!

I was able to see the computer on the PC, but for some reason it didn't ask for a password.

When went to the URL with the PC, I see 2 folders . One is the user folder on my mac, the other is the printers and faxes.

When I go into the user folder, I see a folder called "Drop Box".

I cannot enter the Drop Box folder though because it says I don't have permission. Makes sense, since I didn't log in.

I also cannot create a new file in the user directory either. Access denied.

Any idea how to proceed from here? Thanks for everything!

- Harvey


----------



## Harvey (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey I was able to set up FTP and do it that way, thanks for your help! I really appreciate it. Go buy stuff on Black Friday!


----------



## fryke (Nov 28, 2008)

(Sounds like you didn't activate a user for SMB, just visited as a guest.) You could've used the drop box nonetheless. It lets you drop stuff there, i.e. copy stuff there. You just don't have the rights to view its contents afterwards. (But you can do that on the Mac, of course.)


----------

